# Copie de bureau sur un videoprojecteur??



## iteeth (20 Janvier 2011)

Salut à tous !
J'ai reçu ce matin mon câble mini DVI/hdmi afin de pouvoir faire une copie de l'écran du mac sur mon vidéoprojecteur. 
Donc je branche mon câble, je vais dans les préférences système afin de chercher un autre moniteur mais rien ne se passe...
J'ai passé des heures à chercher sur le net mais en vain.
Quelqu'un aurait une idée?


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2011)

hello

il y a peut être plusieurs entrées possibles sur le projo
si c'est le cas, penses à choisir la bonne dans le menu du projo

j'ai un jour eu le même cas, il était en entrée VGA, de ce fait la connexion ne s'établissait pas avec mon mac
en le mettant sur "hdmi", le mac l'a reconnu


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2011)

iteeth a dit:


> J'ai reçu ce matin mon câble mini DVI/hdmi *afin de pouvoir faire une copie de l'écran du mac sur mon vidéoprojecteur*.



En mode "recopie vidéo", penser aussi à régler l'écran du Mac dans une résolution supportée par le projo (gag classique) 



iteeth a dit:


> Donc je branche mon câble, je vais dans les préférences système afin de chercher un autre moniteur mais rien ne se passe...



En mode "recopie vidéo", les deux écrans devant nécessairement avoir les mêmes réglages, un seul apparaît dans Préférences système moniteur.


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En mode "recopie vidéo", penser aussi à régler l'écran du Mac dans une résolution supportée par le projo (gag classique)



en hdmi, cela ne devrait pas poser de problème je pense



Pascal 77 a dit:


> En mode "recopie vidéo", les deux écrans devant nécessairement avoir les mêmes réglages, un seul apparaît dans Préférences système moniteur.



négatif pascal,je suis en recopie vidéo là et j'ai bien une fenêtre de paramètres par écran ! car rien ne t'empêche d'avoir deux profils colorimétriques et deux résolutions différentes (avec au maximum la résolution de l'écran interne)
(sous SL)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> rien ne t'empêche d'avoir deux profils colorimétriques et deux résolutions différentes (avec au maximum la résolution de l'écran interne)
> (sous SL)



Les profils, OK, mais les résos, si elles sont différentes, ce n'est plus de la recopie vidéo


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les profils, OK, mais les résos, si elles sont différentes, ce n'est plus de la recopie vidéo



pourquoi pas ? 

pour moi on parle de recopie du contenu, pas du contenant 

'fin bref


----------



## iteeth (21 Janvier 2011)

Pas de souci en ce qui concerne le projo, il est bien sur l'entrée hdmi (je n'utilise que celle-là de toute façon).
Pour ce qui est du mode "recopie vidéo", vous voyez ça où? Car dans les préférence moi j'ai juste "détecter les moniteurs" et rien d'autre... J'ai eu beau cliquer dessus, rien ne se passe. En fait si, j'ai un écran bleu sur le mac pendant une seconde quand j'allume le projo, mais c'est tout... pfff 
En tout cas merci de vous intéresser à mon cas !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> pourquoi pas ?
> 
> pour moi on parle de recopie du contenu, pas du contenant
> 
> 'fin bref



Ben justement non : quand je mets mes deux écrans en recopie vidéo, ma carte vidéo utilise ses 64 Mo de VRam à créer une image unique, et je ne peux pas avoir des résos différentes pour chaque écran, alors qu'en bureau étendu, elle attribue 32 Mo à chaque écran, et donc là, calcule une image différente, donc, en recopie vidéo, si tu avais deux résos différentes, soit l'écran avec la plus grande réso afficherait une petite image avec du noir autour, soit celui qui a la plus petite n'afficherait qu'une partie de l'image, ce n'est pas l'écran, mais la carte vidéo, qui calcule l'image en bitmap, donc, la même image à deux résolutions différentes, pour elle, ce sont bien deux images différentes.


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2011)

iteeth a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du mode "recopie vidéo", vous voyez ça où?



onglet "disposition"



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben justement non : quand je mets mes deux écrans en recopie vidéo, ma carte vidéo utilise ses 64 Mo de VRam à créer une image unique, et je ne peux pas avoir des résos différentes pour chaque écran, alors qu'en bureau étendu, elle attribue 32 Mo à chaque écran, et donc là, calcule une image différente, donc, en recopie vidéo, si tu avais deux résos différentes, soit l'écran avec la plus grande réso afficherait une petite image avec du noir autour, soit celui qui a la plus petite n'afficherait qu'une partie de l'image, ce n'est pas l'écran, mais la carte vidéo, qui calcule l'image en bitmap, donc, la même image à deux résolutions différentes, pour elle, ce sont bien deux images différentes.



ai rien compris , si ce n'est que tu essayes d'avoir raison (ce qui n'est pas dans tes habitudes) en noyant l'affaire dans ton charabia technique 

mais j'ai bien deux écrans et deux résos différentes, en mode recopie vidéo


----------



## iteeth (21 Janvier 2011)

onglet "disposition"

Where? Désolé mais rien de tout ça ! Quand je cherche dans l'aide, apple parle bien de ce cet onglet mais quand je veux l'afficher à partir de l'aide j'ai ce message:
"L'onglet Disposition des préférences Moniteurs est masqué car vous n'avez qu'un écran raccordé à cet ordinateur."
Alors que le projo est bien branché !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> ai rien compris , si ce n'est que tu essayes d'avoir raison (ce qui n'est pas dans tes habitudes) en noyant l'affaire dans ton charabia technique
> 
> mais j'ai bien deux écrans et deux résos différentes, en mode recopie vidéo



Donc, Snow Leopard ne fonctionne plus comme Leopard ou les précédentes versions dans ce mode. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que si tu as par exemple un écran réglé en 1024x768 et l'autre en 800x600, jusqu'à Leo, la carte vidéo calcule une seule image, si cette image fait 800x600, l'acran en 1024x768l'affichera dans cette dimension, et donc, tu auras tout autour un bandeau noir, de 112 points de large sur les côtés, et de 84 points de haut en haut et en bas. Si par contre, il calcule une image en 1024x768, l'écran en 800x600 ne pourra en afficher qu'une partie, car il ne peut afficher que 800 points sur les 1024, et 600 points sur les 768, il lui manquera donc 224 points en largeur, et 168 points en hauteur.



iteeth a dit:


> onglet "disposition"
> 
> Where? Désolé mais rien de tout ça ! Quand je cherche dans l'aide, apple parle bien de ce cet onglet mais quand je veux l'afficher à partir de l'aide j'ai ce message:
> "L'onglet Disposition des préférences Moniteurs est masqué car vous n'avez qu'un écran raccordé à cet ordinateur."
> Alors que le projo est bien branché !!



Donc, c'est que le Mac ne détecte pas le projecteur, ce que tu peux vérifier dans Infos Système Apple (menu pomme -> à propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos -> Cartes vidéo/moniteurs).


----------



## iteeth (21 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, c'est que le Mac ne détecte pas le projecteur, ce que tu peux vérifier dans Infos Système Apple (menu pomme -> à propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos -> Cartes vidéo/moniteurs).



Justement j'étais en train de regarder par là et j'ai ça:


NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT :

  Jeu de composants :	NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT
  Type :	Moniteur
  Bus :	PCIe
  Longueur de la voie PCIe :	x16
  VRAM (totale) :	128 Mo
  Fournisseur :	NVIDIA (0x10de)
  Identifiant du périphérique :	0x0395
  Identifiant de révision :	0x00a1
  Révision de la ROM :	3021
  Moniteurs :
iMac :
  Résolution :	1920 x 1200
  Profondeur :	Couleurs 32 bits
  Core Image :	Avec accélération matérielle
  Moniteur principal :	Oui
  Miroir :	Désactivé
  Connecté :	Oui
  Quartz Extreme :	Géré
  Intégré :	Oui
Connecteur pour le moniteur :
  État :	Aucun moniteur branché

Alors qu'il doit bien se passer quelque chose car quand j'allume le projo l'écran de l'iMac réagit pendant une seconde...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2011)

iteeth a dit:


> Justement j'étais en train de regarder par là et j'ai ça:
> 
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT :
> ...



Oui, il détecte le branchement de l'adaptateur, vérifie, tu connectes l'adaptateur et tu essaie de faire sortir la souris par un des bords de l'écran, sur mon iBook, lorsque je branche l'adaptateur mini VGA vers VGA, même si je ne connecte pas le second écran à l'adaptateur, le Mac bascule en bureau étendu (et si c'est le second écran qui est désigné comme écran principal, je dois débrancher l'adaptateur pour récupérer barre de menus, dock et icônes du bureau).


----------



## iteeth (21 Janvier 2011)

Toujours rien, j'ai bien le flash de l'écran sur l'imac quand je branche ou débranche mais rien quand j'essaie ta manip. Et le projo me dit qu'il ne reçoit aucun signal. Grrrrrr


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2011)

une idée en passant: tu as branché l'alim de ton mac ?


----------



## iteeth (21 Janvier 2011)

Jsuis pourtant pas un débutant mais qu'entends-tu par "brancher l'alim du mac?"


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2011)

iteeth a dit:


> Jsuis pourtant pas un débutant mais qu'entends-tu par "brancher l'alim du mac?"



oh, ce n'est pas un portable, sorry, je pensais (et c'est indiqué sur ta capture plus haut ... tss tss tss je fatigue)

donc forcément l'alim est branchée


----------



## iteeth (22 Janvier 2011)

Oui elle est bien branchée 
Je viens de passer une bonne partie de l'aprem en vain... 
Comment faire pour que l'iMac reconnaissent ce p***** de projo?! 
Il y a bien une reconnaissance puisque j'ai un flash après la connexion du projo, mais l'onglet "disposition" est toujours inexistant... je m'arrache les cheveux là !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2011)

iteeth a dit:


> Oui elle est bien branchée
> Je viens de passer une bonne partie de l'aprem en vain...
> Comment faire pour que l'iMac reconnaissent ce p***** de projo?!
> Il y a bien une reconnaissance puisque j'ai un flash après la connexion du projo, mais l'onglet "disposition" est toujours inexistant... je m'arrache les cheveux là !!!



tu es sûr de ton câble ? Parce que d'après ce que j'ai pu lire dans ce forum, le HDMI semble avoir généré pas mal de déception sur Mac


----------



## iteeth (22 Janvier 2011)

Oui pas de souci avec le câble, je m'en sert entre le le lecteur blu-ray et le projo...


----------



## fanougym (22 Janvier 2011)

quelle référence le vidéoprojecteur ?


----------



## iteeth (22 Janvier 2011)

C'est un Mitsubishi HC3200.


----------



## fanougym (22 Janvier 2011)

as tu testé avec un adaptateur DVI/VGA ?


----------



## iteeth (22 Janvier 2011)

Non malheureusement je n'ai pas ce câble, je pense l'acheter rien que pour essayer mais j'avoue que ça m'embêterai franchement de laisser tomber le HDMI...


----------



## jeremieragmey (10 Février 2011)

Salut,
Malheureusement, je ne connais pas les projops mitsubishi, mais...

Il peut arriver que pour une entrée, le projo cherche plusieurs "sous-configuration".
Exemple chez Sanyo: tu prend l'entrée 1 (en VGA) et dans le menu, il te propose plusieurs "profils" pour l'entrée, tels que RGB; Scart, RGB j'sais plus quoi.

Essaie de voir tout ces profils dans le projo (si il y en a).
Une piste a exploité également, c'est simplement de démarer d'abord le projo, puis d'y brancher le mac complétement éteint, et seulement alors de démarer le mac.

Enfin, il y a souvent moyen dans le menu avancé du projo de voir un peu plus loin sur ce qui est connecté ou pas...


----------



## iteeth (11 Février 2011)

Aie... rien de tout ça ne fonctionne  Et je n'ai pas encore acheté de câble VGA.
Mais merci quand même !


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Février 2011)

J'ai un HD 3900, et je trouve que c'est pas super intuitif de le faire fonctionner avec un ordinateur.
Tu as le mode d'emploi que tu as bien potassé ?
Sinon, je peux mettre ici la démarche à suivre pour la connexion à un mac/pc et les solutions proposées en l'absence d'image (je pense qu'entre ces vidéoprojecteur, ça doit être la même chose)


----------



## iteeth (11 Février 2011)

Ah ben si tu as la solution je la veux bien ! Parce que j'ai pourtant épluché le manuel mais rien ne fonctionne. Mais tu utilise un câble RVB ou HDMI?


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Février 2011)

Rvb, parce que je l'utilise professionnelement pour des présentations, et que je n'ai rien compris dans le mode d'emploi à la connexion avec un ordinateur via l'HDMI. C'est pas détaillé du tout, contrairement au rvb, à tel point que je me demande si c'est possible, mais s'il en est fait allusion.
Je n'ai rien trouvé sur le site mitsubishi*, et sur les forums vidéo, les gens le branchent sur des lecteurs dvd/BR... 
*sauf que l'absence d'image peut être liée à une diminution de la puissance du signal, quand on utilise des adaptateurs. Peut être que le signal de sortie du mac est limite à la base, et le cable/adaptateur sortie vidéo -> hdmi provoque suffisamment de perte de puissance du signal pour ça ne fonctionne plus... Mais j'y connais rien... 
Sinon, il doit y avoir une hot line, faut peut être fouiller sur le site de Mitsubishi France.
Désolé de ne pouvoir t'aider mieux...


----------

